

Burgernomics 101: Crunching the data on Burgers and Obesity - marcua
http://blog.locu.com/post/67059925381/burgernomics-101-burgers-and-obesity

======
mathattack
More burger variety = less obesity. This is a very counterintuitive result.

I would like to see two other breakouts:

1) Quantity of Burgers ordered (as opposed to Burger options) versus obesity.

2) Fast Food Options versus Obesity.

My guess is that populations that eat at McDonalds and Burger King tend to be
more obese, no matter how many options they have. I would enjoy seeing data on
this.

Econometrics can be very interesting.

------
lawtguy
I suspect that "burger diversity" is just a proxy for wealth. The wealthier a
county is, the greater the availability of healthy food. Plus you can probably
afford a gym membership and/or can walk/jog/bike outside without worrying
about being mugged.

~~~
bluntly_said
This seems very clearly to be a proxy for wealth, from the article "cheap
burgers are more popular in high obesity counties". Map wealth to burger
diversity and this result becomes far less interesting.

What IS interesting is the mapping between wealth and obesity. I'd love to see
more data on that.

